# Whats on your wrist?



## copcheck (Aug 3, 2011)

I belonged to a forum a few years ago and a member posted a similar thread about everyone's favorite time piece. Because of that thread I decided to purchase my current favorite watch a Luminox #3001, picture below. It's not the classiest watch, but my every day choice. When my wife makes me clean up to go out, I wear a Citizen Eco Drive Titanium.

Since we have so many people from around the world, I would like to hear about some of your favorite time pieces.

Edit: So it looks like I told a lie. I do not have an Eco Drive as I thought (shows how much I wear my Citizen), it's actually a Solar-Tech 180. My apologies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the Eco drive watches. I don't have a favorite watch as I own many and different ones work best for different events.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 2 watches that I stuffed away when moved and have yet been able to find them. Fortunately, my favorite is still around and I wear it daily. I have the Citizen eco-drive titanium Skyhawk Blue Angels watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 3, 2011)

plain ole timex alarm, and then won a swiss military one from a radio contest.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 3, 2011)

Suunto Core All Black | Suunto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

I alternate between my old, military issue G-10 and this.


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2011)

I have too many, was on a watch kick back in the 70's, right now between a wonderful thanks to Dad, Swiss time piece in gold/silver, brown leather band, typical all black-studly Timex iron man for work and cycling. an all Indian silver, encrusted turquoise watch and band made by Lorus. avaition watch with too many dials and what-nots I have never figured out. . . . . though rather cool looking I must say


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't own one


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Sometimes I wear a vest and shirt, and then I use this one of course.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 3, 2011)

All them hands, small, big, second. Too confusing I like digital. Updates itself every night from the colorado time signal, has built-in solar cells to recharge itself and makes a great cup of coffee.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing on my wrist, ever since I've carried a cell phone.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm with Mike. I go digital, Casio Gshock. I use the alarm on it all the time, and back when my knees would permit me to run, I used the stopwatch. I can just glance at it and tell the time, don't have to figger out what all dem dar fancy-pants hands are doin. On the plus side, my daughter has figured out the Indiglo button, and loves to make the watch turn blue. Hey, if it keeps her occupied while I change a poopy, that's good enough for me.






I have some fancier watches, a Fossil and something else that I was given when her Dad passed away (the man collected watches like Lucky collects empty beer bottles on payday). I don't think I've even pulled those out of the box in years.


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Aug 4, 2011)

Hairs; I'm retired, so who needs to know the time?
Edgar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 4, 2011)

With TO, mobile phone is my watch. Like Maria's though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't wear a watch either....


----------



## javlin (Aug 5, 2011)

Edgar Brooks said:


> Hairs; I'm retired, so who needs to know the time?
> Edgar



You seem to be not alone Edgar  Me I wear a Citizen on the wrist now I got back in 1997 w/dial chrono blue/turquoise background,leather band and now with a faded gold ring.I also have a another citizen leather gold w/white and gold background.These are not expensive by no means about 200-250 a piece beside my wedding ring the only other jewelry I wear if you call it that.


----------



## copcheck (Aug 5, 2011)

Max,

I've read a lot about Suunto watches and understand that many countries special forces wear them. I fear my Luminox will have to die before my wife lets me buy a Suunto. That looks very nice though.


----------



## drgondog (Aug 5, 2011)

I am wearing an old but functional (like myself) Omega Seamaster Professional.. It loses about 1min/mo and for an 'auto' non-digital/batteray operated watch - it is great.. and heavy.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 5, 2011)

I have various
A velcro strapped Sekonda with hands and a digital display (worn for holidays)
A cheap Casio digital (worn for work)
A stainless steel Sekonda non-digital (worn for days out etc)
A Roamer 1 day wind-up watch which was presented to my father for 10 years service at his employer; back engraved with the details, this was in 1961 (before I was born)


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2011)

Off the wrist watch topic but I did get a new wall clock for the new house


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2011)

That's my kind of clock Mike !


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 5, 2011)

Heh. My grandfather's got a clock similar to that, Mike, but instead of days of the week, it has 7 different golf courses.


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 9 year old Omega Seamaster professional, love it.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Rolex "Oyster perpetual date" that I bought in Dubrovnik, Yugo. in 1967. I only paid $125.00 (us) for it, and it's not a counterfeit because it's been serviced by Rolex twice. I still have the wooden box that it came in, and all the paperwork. It's my most prized possession....

Charles


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't spend a lot of money on watches because I seem to wreck every one I get. 
Right now I've got a cheapo casio solar powered thingy. Like this...






But i just bought a Russian watch of ebay for 50 quid!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2011)

And.... 50 quid is how much ?

Charles


----------



## Lighthunmust (Sep 30, 2011)

A few years ago, after decades of use, I gave up on automatic chronometers. Their expensive maintenance requirements are not worth the annoying 2 minute a month loss/gain range. I started to wear less expensive quartz watches but after several going belly up with busted faces and bands. I decided to invest in a tough thermo-compensated HEQ. I now wear a Breitling Colt. It is accurate to 1 second a month, goes 8 years on a battery, maintenance costs are low, and is about as tough and dependable as a wrist watch can be made. It is also good looking. So far it has been a good investment. Automatic chronometers may be beautiful marvels of mechanical engineering but HEQs are in my opinion just as beautiful and have the benefit of electronic accuracy.


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2011)

I stopped wearing a watch years ago. The pocket watch is nice. I do have a grandfather clock. I picked it up while stationed in Europe.

DBII


----------



## Trebor (Sep 30, 2011)

skin....and hair


----------



## Lighthunmust (Sep 30, 2011)

Trebor said:


> skin....and hair




Best answer yet!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2011)

Charles, 'fifty quid' is £50 - Fifty Pounds Stirling. 'Quid' is British slang for a Pound (Stirling, not weight in avoirdupois.)


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Charles, 'fifty quid' is £50 - Fifty Pounds Stirling. 'Quid' is British slang for a Pound (Stirling, not weight in avoirdupois.)



Thank you, my good man. I'll stash this away in my memory banks for future reference.

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 2, 2011)

copcheck said:


> Max,
> 
> I've read a lot about Suunto watches and understand that many countries special forces wear them. I fear my Luminox will have to die before my wife lets me buy a Suunto. That looks very nice though.



Yes, I believe Suunto supply various special forces with their watches - I know the British SAS use them as I once spent an evening in the company of a few of those jolly lads in a pub not far from where they do their training. Being on the wrong side of 49 no one would have mistaken me for a member of that elite band!

I do a fair bit of trekking and hill walking though so the Suunto is an ideal companion on those journeys. Very robust, it weighs next to nothing - in fact the instruction manual weighs more than the watch! It is, I admit, not the most attractive looking timepiece, but I'm prepared to forego the aesthetic qualities for something that actually holds together.

There's certainly nothing wrong with Luminox, yet another great name in military/outdoor watches. Built like a Tiger I they could withstand virtually anything you could throw at them.

I don't know how much the price of the Suunto Core is in the USA, but I paid about £180 here in the UK - something like $280 at the present exchange rate. For once money well spent!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Good bit of kit the Suunto, as are their compasses (similar to the Sylva compass).


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 15, 2011)

I have always been a big watch fan, and usually have had a very nice one on my wrist. Sadly, my work has a blanket ban on watches being worn on site, other than some crappy £1 plastic jobs that they sell to us, and I have simply gotten out of the habit of wearing one at all (I'd be the muppet walking with security having forgotten to take it off, otherwise). The ban is because we distribute a wide range of fashion watches. My girlfriend has just bought me a French Connection watch, fairly cheap but a nice looking piece of kit. I've yet to wear the thing 

What I would like to put on my wrist, however, is one of these:

Watch Details for Red Arrows Skyhawk A-T | Citizen Eco-Drive

Saw one a few months back and have been deeply in love with it ever since...


----------



## muller (Oct 21, 2011)

Those Red Arrows watches are cool! Of the 6 available, the one you posted BT is my favourite, and wouldn't you know, the most expensive!


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 22, 2011)

Always the way... as the price difference seems to be based entirely on a few bits of red paint, one would hope that the paint has been taken from a genuine Red Arrows Hawk...


----------



## Trebor (Oct 22, 2011)

my cat's paw and head. he likes to lay on my lap with his chin and paw resting on my wrist. bless his little heart <3


----------



## Deepdiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi copcheck, nice selection of watches there. I also have the Citizen Titanium Solar-Tech 180 (WR200) and just a note, it is actually an Eco Drive. It is printed on the back cover. I have had mine for 14 yrs now and still going strong.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 31, 2012)

Edgar Brooks said:


> Hairs; I'm retired, so who needs to know the time?
> Edgar



Exactly! There is nothing on my wrist but hair. My cell phone gives me the time on the rare occasions I need to look.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2012)

Echo that! Nothing but skin, hair, and scars on my wrist, souvenirs on snorkelling round aussie coral.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## woljags (Apr 1, 2012)

after what feels like a lifetime of deadlines i don't wear a watch, nowadays i plan what i'm going to do during the day but if i don't there's always tomorrow[hopefully]

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 22, 2018)

I like my Timex. As John Cameron Swayze would say: "It takes a licking and Keeps on ticking".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2018)

Wore a watch faithfully in the last century but now time is all around. Coffee pot, microwave, stove and laptop in the kitchen. 24" clock, TV and laptop in the living room. I rarely have my cell phone with me when I'm at home, the exception being when I go downstairs to model and then I use the Radioplayer app to listen to music and I have a clock in my car. At work, all the equipment has clocks on the fire-suppression system, Sat radio and Minestar


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 22, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Wore a watch faithfully in the last century but now time is all around. Coffee pot, microwave, stove and laptop in the kitchen. 24" clock, TV and laptop in the living room. I rarely have my cell phone with me when I'm at home, the exception being when I go downstairs to model and then I use the Radioplayer app to listen to music and I have a clock in my car. At work, all the equipment has clocks on the fire-suppression system, Sat radio and Minestar


It's the same around our house. On daylight time changes it becomes a real problem. Wish they would quit adding clocks to everything.


----------



## javlin (Jul 22, 2018)

I have about ten watches to select from now of late been wearing a Sturling(middle) today it's the Rudiger(white), the far right is a pretty expensive Timex for a Timex I get lots of compliments on these three.I am not into big bulky watches like them 38-40mm and slim10mm the Timex is my absolute max I would go it's43mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2018)

I like wearing watches. I kind of view it similarly to a fashion accessory or piece of jewelry. 

My latest watch is made by Zeppelin, the actual maker of the German Zeppelin. It is the 100th Anniversary Watch of the Graf Zeppelin commemorative watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 22, 2018)

Given from my beloved wife after my retirement. Omega Speedmaster Professional......aka the Moon Watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2018)

Currently, my invisible watch. No need to see what the time is.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2018)

Could you post a picture of your watch here Larry?
Color pics For a Model I'm Building

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

